# SHow me you light silver TT



## marshall12 (Sep 2, 2014)

As stated.

im Looking for some inspiration as ive only had mine a week (and didnt see any silvers at trax!)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Here you go.....


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

http://rs1063.pbsrc.com/albums/t518/spe ... pg~320x480

Not the best pic but here's mine


----------



## marshall12 (Sep 2, 2014)

spen said:


> http://rs1063.pbsrc.com/albums/t518/spenno62/20140721_150759-1-1_zps258c7cdf.jpg~320x480
> 
> Not the best pic but here's mine


i like those wheels!


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

marshall12 said:


> spen said:
> 
> 
> > http://rs1063.pbsrc.com/albums/t518/spenno62/20140721_150759-1-1_zps258c7cdf.jpg~320x480
> ...


cheers. looks miles better in the flesh


----------

